
Telnet BBS Guide - mindcrime
https://www.telnetbbsguide.com/
======
pmoriarty
Anyone interested in this should try to "telnet telehack.com"

It's a simulation of arpanet/usenet from around 1985-1990, which includes
25,000 hosts and BBS's, thousands of files from the era, a collection of
adventure and IF games, a working BASIC interpreter with a library of programs
to run, simulated historical users, and more.

More information here: [http://telehack.com/](http://telehack.com/) and
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telehack](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telehack)

------
dmitryminkovsky
Let me take this opportunity to promote this awesome, free documentary by
Jason Scott about BBSs.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBS:_The_Documentary](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBS:_The_Documentary).
It’s on YouTube. I discovered it in 2005 but only watched it a few years ago.
It’s so good. Looking forward to trying BBSs over Telnet.

------
app4soft
There are two[1,2] BBS (in Japanese) related to airplane addons development
for YSFlight[0] simulator: first is related to C.K.Packs[3], and second is
related to ORANLEED COLLECTION[4]

[0] [http://ysflight.org](http://ysflight.org)

[1] [http://mrsandj.sakura.ne.jp/ht/oranleed/cgi-
bin/joyfulckp/jo...](http://mrsandj.sakura.ne.jp/ht/oranleed/cgi-
bin/joyfulckp/joyful.cgi)

[2] [http://mrsandj.sakura.ne.jp/ht/oranleed/cgi-
bin/joyfuloran/j...](http://mrsandj.sakura.ne.jp/ht/oranleed/cgi-
bin/joyfuloran/joyful.cgi)

[3] [http://mrsandj.sakura.ne.jp/ht/ckp/](http://mrsandj.sakura.ne.jp/ht/ckp/)

[4]
[http://mrsandj.sakura.ne.jp/ht/oranleed/](http://mrsandj.sakura.ne.jp/ht/oranleed/)

------
digitalni
Are these still active? How many people actually use them? I'd love to join,
as my first internet encounter was in the windows 95 era.

~~~
mysterydip
I know this one is active:
[https://bbs.fozztexx.com/](https://bbs.fozztexx.com/)

~~~
zzo38computer
It is slow, but it works fine. It even detects using xterm with 209x75, with
ASCII character set, and allows overriding them if the auto-detection doesn't
work (I don't know what other possibilities are supported; maybe PC character
set with DOS ANSI.SYS? and presumably also shellinabox, which I have not
tried). They support both by telephone and internet; I didn't know they still
did that. Also, the menu does not resemble the picture in the web page.

------
beamatronic
I enjoyed BBSing in my youth and appreciate that BBSes are still around. But
two factors that are missing today are 1. BBSes were local to me (reflecting
the people in my city) and 2. It was “hard” to find then and connect to them.

------
cronix
Wow...a flashback to the 80s! That US Robotics modem was my pride an joy (same
one they have pictured, but came out in the early 90s). My first modem was a
300bps, and 2nd was 2400. This was a huge step up, and was painful waiting for
BBS's to upgrade their 9600's to get that sweet speed. IIRC, it took about 7
minutes to download a 1.44MB floppy.

~~~
imrelaxed
From what I remember of the 56kpbs days it def took longer than 7 minutes to
d/l 1.44mb

~~~
crististm
I remember about 10min/MB

------
peter_d_sherman
One of my top ten favorites on HN, ever.

Why? It's history from a time when most people did not have access to the
Internet (when there were no commercial ISP's, no fiber or cable to the home
that carried digital signals), and BBS's were the only way you communicated
electronically with groups of people via a mostly text-based computer...

------
ransom1538
Once this internet fad is over, BBS will return!

~~~
codr7
It took me several years of exposure to see the point of the internet. I had
been running my own BBSes for quite a while by then.

We already had email more or less, at least in ways that mattered. And the
experience was non-commercial and personal, with operators putting a lot of
time and effort into their quirky online worlds.

Some of it's still around if you go look for it, but I can't shake the feeling
that we lost something worth keeping.

------
exogeny
Ah, count me in the nostalgia pool too. Had lots of good times and good
friends in the 412/724 BBS scene.

And what a great outlet for creativity! Drawing ANSI, modding Renegade,
composing MODs for other people to download. It was great.

------
app4soft
Link to _Telnet BBS Guide > Downloads Lists_ page[0]

[0] [https://www.telnetbbsguide.com/lists/download-
list/](https://www.telnetbbsguide.com/lists/download-list/)

------
bontaq
Huh, I've never used a bbs before and it's very cozy.

------
classichasclass
It would be even more fun if you could search for other Telnet BBSes over
Telnet.

~~~
bane
If only there was some kind of telnet google that would hunt down telnet
bbs's, crawl them and make them searchable.

------
Fjolsvith
I run a hobby BBS, but it is a ghost town, no active users.

~~~
Fjolsvith
My bbs is telnet://chksmak.cnetbbs.net:2600

